# My dog has Dandruff



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all

Since I got Liquorice hehas had problems with his skin, that has cleared up now but he is left with Dandruff ? The vet said to use baby shampoo as this is the kindest and less harmful. I wash him only when he needs (smell/mud/etc) He has also started again to bite at himself. He has also a lot of wax in his ears, I dont want to keep putting in cleaner as this will effect him. Any help would be great 

Eibhlin


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try a little cod liver oil in his dinner to help wit his skin. how will using the ear cleaner affect him? bothe poodles and cockers because of the tipe of ears they have quite often get guncky ears, the bet ear cleaner i have founs is quistle. http://www.quistel.com/information/index.php?page=earcleaner&gclid=CND3nuHJr6YCFQ1O4Qod00_DZw


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for this I have ordered this now. My last dog sharpei of 14 years always had bad eyers and the drops dried out this ears and this was even worse that the wax, just afraid to start that. What shampoo should I use? should I change his food because of the dandruff? Thanks again yout great


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what food is he on.


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

He is on Royal Cainn for medium dogs. ? he doesn't really like his food to be honest open to sugestions ?

Thanks again 

Eibhlin


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

my advise is head and shoulders the ph balance of dogs and humans is the same nearly it works


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Perfect thank You - and he'll smell nice too


----------

